#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 570 and 510 certification training material is required

## lucksravi

Dear Friends,



Could you please some one provide API 570 and 510 certification training material or any other guideline ?

Regards,
RaviSee More: API 570 and 510 certification training material is required

----------


## lachin

Yes It would be helpful...

----------


## maskedsperm

Lucksravi

Here is one link for you to download an old (but helpful) API 570 Preparation Course.  I hope it would be helpful to you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

----------


## virgoengr

plssssssssssssssss help me in providing api 510 course as well.

----------


## zarir_mustafa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

> Here is one link for you to download an old (but helpful) API 570 Preparation Course. I hope it would be helpful to you.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 Dear I downloaded the file but when extracting it says "unknown file format"
Can you please help me out.

Thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

OOPPPSSS... it worked well when I zipped.... I'll try again

----------


## michaeldlq

ok have a test  thx

----------


## oinostro

thanks for sharing with us this excelent material!!!!

----------


## simpanbuku

Any materials on *API 653 (Course / training material)*

----------


## Red Baron

sir can you send me this file to my email : ahmad.jasim@gmail.com           as the above link is expire

----------


## d_kushwah

Any one having API 653 related course mateial

----------


## sumon emam

dear maskedsperm,



can u upload it again? or send it to my mail: hossain.emam@gmail.com. thanks in advanceSee More: API 570 and 510 certification training material is required

----------


## Nabilia

> Any one having API 653 related course mateial




API 653 Tank Inspection Code; Training__Ron VanArsdale.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oinostro

thanks for sharing, it`s very interesting. THANKS!!!!

----------


## ejaz

Any materials on API 580 (Course / training material)

mdejaj@gmail.com

----------


## met_ali

plz any one can upload API 510 & 570 preparatory course material. 

Thanks for help.

Regards,

M.Ali

----------


## met_ali

if anyone can upload API 570 preparatory course material. 
Thanks for help

M.Ali

----------


## kaliwaal

Can someone  upload API 570 exam preparation course materials.

Thanks in advance
Regards

----------


## petromech

Hi

Can anybody please help me

I need the certification material + any training material for API 570 and API 510

Please email me on dilbar786@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## csrajesh

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Could you please some one provide API 570 and 510 certification training material or any other guideline ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi



Visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for requested materials. Visit regularly for latest updates.

----------


## raj_01

Thanks

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent Post!!!
Regards

----------


## anaamikaa

653 training document is only up to section 10, kindly pose the balance also

----------


## niel_ca

Anybody have CASTI guide for API 570? I have the 510 training materials and willing to share. Email me niel_ca@yahoo.ca



Also if anyone can provide me the API 570 ASTI Guidebook, i would be very grateful.

ThanksSee More: API 570 and 510 certification training material is required

----------

